# Recipes Using Chocolate Truffles



## chefathome

Hi, Folks!

I've got a holiday present: more than 2 lb of quality Chocolate Truffles (dusted with cocoa). There's no way I'm gonna eat that much truffles in the near future, so I thought of using them for making some nice dessert (cake, maybe?).

First question would be: Can I melt them and use them as chocolate in any cake/cookie recipe?

Second question would be: Do you have neat ideas for using the truffles in another recipe?

Thanks,
Arnon


----------



## CharlieD

Arnon, forget the recipe, just give me your address I'm coming over to help you eat them truffles. 2 ponds you say, i can finish them in one seatting with a blinking an eye. I love chocolate, I specifically love the truffles.
Sorry, I have no recipe to share. In my house truufles never less more than few minutes.


----------



## chopper

chefathome said:


> Hi, Folks!
> 
> I've got a holiday present: more than 2 lb of quality Chocolate Truffles (dusted with cocoa). There's no way I'm gonna eat that much truffles in the near future, so I thought of using them for making some nice dessert (cake, maybe?).
> 
> First question would be: Can I melt them and use them as chocolate in any cake/cookie recipe?
> 
> Second question would be: Do you have neat ideas for using the truffles in another recipe?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arnon


My idea is to send them to me and I will eat them.  Seriously though, I do not know what you would do with so many.  Maybe they will freeze for a treat later in the year when you don't feel like baking?


----------



## Gravy Queen

I'm afraid I am with the others in wanting to join you in eating them!


----------



## Dawgluver

I saw ideas for baking them whole in cupcakes, chopping and using like chocolate chips, and using them in hot chocolate.

I agree with Chopper, would think you could freeze them for later.  Nice treat!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, truffles can be frozen between sheets of waxed or parchment paper in an air tight container.  

One idea I tried once and went over really well was to cut them in have and make a thick brownie batter.  Layer half the brownie mix in the pan, cover with the truffle halves and layer with the other half of the brownie mix.  Bake as your recipe indicates. YUM!  You can do it with York peppermint patties too!


----------



## chefathome

*Update: Used them in cupcakes, croissants*

Hey, Folks.

I thought it'd nice to update you on this. First, I put the truffles in vanilla cupcakes - one in each - and it came out perfect. The truffles didn't melt during baking, and their semi-hard texture perfectly combined with the soft/crumbly texture of the cupcake.

In these moments, I have croissants proofing - I filled some of them with truffles.

Arnon

PS: I still have many truffles left, will try to add them to many more baked goods...


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad it worked out, Chef!  Those cupcakes sound yummy, as do the croissants!  

Another thought, box or bag them up in small portions, and regift to friends, or take some to work.  Things always disappear quickly at work....


----------



## Anazoth

Definitely this. I've tried and tested this recipe myself, very nice. Although i'm not a fan of truffles, i made my own just for this recipe.

Melting chocolate truffle cake with raspberries and cream | Gino D'Acampo - ITV Food


----------



## Cerise

I've seen ice cream truffles.  Maybe you could stuff a truffle into a big scoop of coffee ice cream.  Roll the ice cream ball in chopped nuts & freeze.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Yes, truffles can be frozen between sheets of waxed or parchment paper in an air tight container.
> 
> One idea I tried once and went over really well was to cut them in have and make a thick brownie batter. Layer half the brownie mix in the pan, cover with the truffle halves and layer with the other half of the brownie mix. Bake as your recipe indicates. YUM! You can do it with York peppermint patties too!


 
I do that every time with minature Reeses PB cups. Only I pour all the batter in and then line the cups up on top of the batter and just push them into the batter, smooth over to cover them. One of my kids favorites.


----------



## Toastie

I'm so glad I checked this thread. I just got 2 lbs of chocolate truffles myself at a party and was wondering the same thing, what to do with so much. We've eaten a few, but 2 lbs is a lot. I am going to try and use the cupcake idea. What can possibly go wrong?


----------

